# Florida Make and Take 2008



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Any one up for a MnT? January 26th, 11A.M. in Land O Lakes.
We don't have a project yet, so what shall it be? I would like to do something involving motors or switches. Any other ideas? Hope all the Florida Haunters can make it! ---Robert


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

*Update!*

As it turns out, that was not a good date for a lot of us! So it looks like February 2nd. We already have 6 confirmations. 

We still need project ideas.

BTW, anyone that wants to make the trip down is more that welcome! We will definitely welcome _any_ Haunter that wants to hang out!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

*Paper Mache Rocks!*

We have decided on at least one project planned for this make and take now; we're going to be doing some paper mache rocks! A warning though, I'm horrible at speaking in front of people, so be gentle!! 
Here's the project page from this year's rocks for those of you who haven't seen it or want to know the basics of how they'll be made:

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/rocks.htm

A cardboard box (size and shape depends on how big you want your rock to be, most of mine are about 12" X 12" or so, big enough to fit over a light stake or speaker)

A newspaper or a phone book (I'll bring extra, because I have a TON of it) If you want to go ahead and pre-shred your paper, it would save time. I usually use pieces that are about an inch wide by about 4 to 6 inches long. You can do whatever size feels right for you though. DO NOT use scissors to cut the paper, the ragged edges are what you want.

A roll of tape -- it can be masking tape, packing tape or duct tape, doesn't really matter. This is to tape the crumpled newspaper for the base form of your rock. Again, I'll bring extra.

Glue - you can use plain white glue, or carpenters glue (carpenters glue is stronger) You'll need about a cup of it, so 3 or 4 of those school glues will work. I'll bring a gallon jug with me so that we have plenty if we need more.

A cheap paint or pastry brush, with about a 1 inch head (this is to apply the glue to the paper shreds)








I have a few of them, so I'll bring what I have.

A small bowl with a lid -- This is to put the glue into and mix it with water (and also to store unused glue so you can take it with you) Those throwaway Glad and ZipLoc type bowls are perfect for this. It just needs to be able to hold at least 1 cup.

*******************
Aside from these things, we'll need plates, which I have a TON of Corelle plates that I will bring so nobody needs to bring those. It keeps the mess down when you're working with the glue. See here:

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h...oweenProjects2007/hq_plateandbrushmethod2.jpg

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h...oweenProjects2007/hq_plateandbrushmethod1.jpg


I can't think of anything else right now... I think we could do at least 2 coats of paper mache during the make N Take, then y'all can do another 2 (or more) coats when you get home. I'll bring a finished rock or two with me for reference. Hope to see y'all there!!


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

I would love to make it. Just not sure how clear that weekend will be so far. Getting ready for a Ren Festival the next weekend.

I live in Holiday so it's not that far of a scoot.

Same time as when it would have been on the 26th?

Chris


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, 11 AM on Feb 2nd... We'd love to have you there!

We're also trying to get more stuff to do, see the thread here:

http://floridahaunters.com/forum/YaBB.pl?num=1198147802


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Am so excited! Can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

halinar said:


> I would love to make it. Just not sure how clear that weekend will be so far. Getting ready for a Ren Festival the next weekend.
> 
> I live in Holiday so it's not that far of a scoot.
> 
> ...


Are you getting ready for BARF? Are you a cast member?

We always go to that and also plan on hitting Hoggetown in Gainesville on Sunday (the 3rd) but don't think I will dress for that one. Want to make something new for BARF, have a gorgeous dove grey piece of material that I am dying to use!

Sure hope you can get away for a few hours on Saturday, would love for you to come!


----------

